# What heavy cut compound



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Given Boris has said i need to stay at home a little longer i though i might tidy the Mondeo up while i'm off. 

The Mondeo is black, 14 years old, probably never seen a wax and in the 2 years i've owned it its been washed twice. My thinking is hitting it reasonably hard, I may even take sandpaper to it. Its the size of the Titanic so if a heavy cut will do in one pass what a medium cut will do in 3 then i'm happy.

It will be on a DA, thinking of Sonax, Angelwax (i have the medium and fine versions of) Menzerna or possibly Scholl.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Scholl s20 black and a selection of pads is all that you'll need :buffer:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Should be fairly straightforward to achieve a decent level of correction - Ford paint is by and large lovely to work with/on.

A polishing pad or 'medium' in some brands terminology and The Last Cut polish should see you well. Followed by a finishing pad and polish just as a sanity check stage.

Voila

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

I'll ask a question. Will the abrasives in a heavy cut compound break down in one pass? I'm thinking they wont and will probably leave more of a mess in the paint to polish out. 
Angelwax Rengenerate on a Lake Country Orange pad would be a good starting point in my opinion and is a good one step (depending on defects).
I also own a Mondeo in black, 16 years old.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I can always try Regenerate on a medium pad, my Mondeo is nowhere near yours in terms of paintwork. It has at some point in its life seen some paint and was sold by Motorpoint hence the 2 very different shades of black :lol:


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

Ultra said:


> Scholl s20 black and a selection of pads is all that you'll need :buffer:


This^^^^^^^


----------



## Y25dps (Mar 31, 2020)

I used chemical guys v range on my black mondeo it did a cracking job and was really easy.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

There are lots of good heavy cuts for defect removal but consider how they'll finish down or what subsequent product you'll use to remove the holograms that heavy cuts may introduce and take the gloss up a notch.

Koch Chemie compounds are rated really highly but Zvizzer products (polish and pads) I've been using over the last 6/8 months are different level.. great work time, no dust, really simple system to understand even for comparative beginners like me.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I've gone with Koch Chemie - i'll post the results in around 1 years time when i get around to it :lol:

https://www.detailedclean.co.uk/car-polish-and-compounds/koch-chemie-h8-heavy-cut-1106


----------

